# Why do mares in foal scratch their butts?



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 25, 2009)

They are wormed, and been shaved and bathed. They have nice glossy coats. No bugs either. I have had one other foal and that mare did the same thing during the last month. She also stood and pressed her butt against the wall. Does it itch? Is it because of pressure? I mean they can scratch for a half hour at a time. They will be laying sleeping and jump up and go to scratching their bum. Can anyone give me some insight.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been told a couple different things. One is they rub the butt because of all the pressure back there. Two they rub all over becauase it releases endorphins and makes them feel less miserable.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 25, 2009)

I have also been told because of the pressure and relieving it. Like pressing your fingers into your temples when you have a headache.........


----------



## Manyspots (Jun 25, 2009)

Even after a bath some times they occasionally will have some dirt and grime between their teats that itch. My husband says he thinks they just like to be destructive to fences! ha! Lavonne


----------



## Hill Haven Farms (Jun 25, 2009)

How funny... My little mare walks from tree to tree in the pasture and will rub on each and everyone of them. I will have to get some pics. She will lean so far over against the tree you'd swear that she was trying to push it over. She will almost be side ways parallel to the ground... These are bigger trees...a good 16" trunks. Hilarious! She is a riot!


----------



## Miniv (Jun 26, 2009)

Ours don't exactly scratch, but will press their butts up to trees or stall walls..........HG Farms I think pretty much explained, to relieve the pressure and/or discomfort.


----------



## Shari (Jun 26, 2009)

Maggie is not in foal, keep her spot less,, udders always kept clean, makes sure she doesn't itch anywhere, no pin worm issues and so on. But she still presses her backside against things. Reason... had a long talk with my Vet and it comes down to ... Maggie is a hussy.. she loves all boys and well you know. She "likes" boys so much that ...... since there are no boys she around, she will do the next best thing.








She is the whole reason I can't have a gelding on the place,, she would give him no peace.





Now the rescue Icelandic mare I got ... never once scratched her backside, pressed or other wise.


----------



## WLS (Jun 26, 2009)

WEll I am convinced it is hormones!! I have one mare that is itchy on her butt, back legs, neck and face when she is pregnant. She will rub the hair off in spots and have open wounds as the pregnancy progresses. Last time, the vet thought she had mange, and of course we could not treat her till she foaled, but as soon as the foal hit the ground she was instantly cured. I know this sounds crazy, but it is like her own pregnancy test. Last year, she was fine and sure enough, she did not have a foal this year. She has been only bred for six weeks and I noticed today she is starting to rub her face in places. Yes, she is one strange mare.!! And if anyone has any ideas how to treat this, I would love to hear. I have tried many products from oatmeal shampoo to medicated cremes from the Vets.........but open to suggestions.


----------

